
The Simple, Secret iPhone Tethering Fix - auferstehung
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/chris-dannen/techwatch/simple-secret-iphone-tethering-fix
======
ujjwalg
I have been using iPhone tethering for almost a month now, and it rocks. I am
not going to update to any new iPhone OS unless I am sure I can tether.

Paying $45 for HSI at home and $30 for iPhone is a lot. I am not looking
forward to add more to it for tethering.

------
relme
If you are running the 3.1 beta on your phone and you turn on tethering, it
kicks you back out and the tethering option is removed :)

------
mcav
Beware: You will probably lose your Visual Voicemail.

But that's okay: Try using PhoneGap instead. Works well for me; it sends
transcribed voicemail messages to your e-mail.

~~~
ujjwalg
A lot of my friends including me are using iPhone tethering with no loss in
visual voicemail.

------
ajg1977
This guy's about four months too late, and despite what he infers all the
known tethering workarounds have been patched in 3.1.

~~~
masklinn
Including the customized carrier ipcc?

------
highlander78
3.1 ?? no work arounds that I know of in a non jail broke phone..

